# Prestolite MTC-4001 Electric Motor Perfect for Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $575.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Oct-29-2010 10:21:33 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

